# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  HELP - Niks helpt meer - Nog steeds last van acne wat nu?

## Parel19

HELP - Niks helpt meer - Nog steeds last van acne wat nu?

Hallo.
Ik ben 19 jaar en ben vanaf mijn 13e aan de diane pil gegaan, omdat ik last had van acne en er dus heel onzeker door werd.
Ik ben vervolgens tot mijn 17e door gegaan met de diane pil, maar kreeg mega pijn aan mijn been en had dus bloedpropjes in mijn aders van mijn linker been, waardoor ik per direct een andere pil kreeg en niet meer aan de diane mocht. Vanaf toen begon de drama... Ik heb alles uitgeprobeerd antibiotica kuren, zalfjes, nieuwe voedingsschema, dure cremes en zo kan ik doorgaan.. maar niks HIELP!!

Nu ben ik inmiddels 19 en loop ik nogsteeds met acne op mijn wangen en rug rond.. ik ben zo onzeker geworden en weet geen raad meer..

Aan de roacutane vertik ik het om aan te gaan ivm te veel bijwerkingen. Dat raadde mijn huid dermatoloog aan in de ziekenhuis.. nu ben ik nogsteeds geen stap verder..

*Wie heeft er tips of wie had dit ook en heeft iets waarbij het is verholpen?! 
*

----------


## Sadekeshia

hoihoi
ik herken je probleem, alleen heb ik het minder lang gehad.
op mijn 18e kreeg ik, eigenlijk opeens, heel erg last van acne.
Echt vreselijk dikke paarsrode puisten, zelfs eten en praten deed op een gegeven moment pijn.
Ook veel geprobeerd, antibiotica, speciaal dieet etc etc
uitgekomen op de yasmin pil. dit is een pil die wordt voorgeschreven voor mensen met acne, maar is niet zoals de diane bedoeld tegen de acne.
(Deze pil mag ook niet gebruikt worden door mensen die trombose gevoelig zijn, dus zou waarschijnlijk niet handig zijn voor jou)

Na 2 jaar ben ik erachter gekomen dat 1 of 2 blikken energy drink per dag mijn acne in toom houden, en dat ik van de pil af kan..
Wanneer ik de energy drink niet drink, en ook deze pil niet neem, komt het terug.

Ik weet niet of het je helpt, maar ik weet heel goed hoe je je voelt dus ik wilde het even delen..

----------

